# Hillary Invites Sick NYPD Officers Son To State Of The Union



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

WASHINGTON (AP) -- Sen. Hillary Rodham Clinton, who as a likely presidential candidate will have her every move scrutinized at next week's State of the Union address, will take as her guest the son of a sick ground zero rescue worker.

Clinton, D-N.Y., has invited Ceasar Red Borja Jr., the 21-year-old son of retired New York police officer Ceasar Borja, aides said.

President Bush will give the annual address to Congress and the nation Tuesday night. In past years, advocates for ground zero workers have attended to showcase their problems and demand more health funding from the government.

The elder Borja is in critical condition at Manhattan's Mount Sinai Medical Center, suffering from pulmonary fibrosis and hoping for a lung transplant.

The 20-year NYPD veteran started getting sick in 2002 and gradually grew worse. Now he can only breathe through a tube, and doctors fear that even with a transplant his chances of survival are slight.

Borja volunteered to work at ground zero during the recovery effort there, and supporters say his case is another example of the dangerous -- sometimes deadly -- health effects suffered by those who toiled on the toxic pile of debris.

Clinton has long urged the federal government to take an active role in monitoring and directly treating the thousands of ground zero workers and lower Manhattan residents who are sick or may become sick in the future from their exposure to World Trade Center dust.

After Sept. 11, 2001, the government spent $90 million on health monitoring programs and this year spent an additional $75 million -- the first federal dollars specifically for treatment. Health officials estimate that money could run out in less than a year.

A report issued in September by Mount Sinai found that nearly seven out of every 10 ground zero workers suffered lung problems as a result of their exposure.

Concerns about the fate of sick Sept. 11 workers were heightened last year when a retired police detective named James Zadroga died of pulmonary disease. Zadroga had also worked on the debris pile, and an autopsy linked his death to ground zero exposure.

But proving specific diseases were caused by such exposure has not been easy. The city has fought lawsuits by workers seeking compensation for claims of ground zero-related sicknesses, and Mayor Michael Bloomberg said last year that the federal government should assume responsibility for such claims.
CBS


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Hillary Clinton launches historic bid for president
*By *Associated Press*
Saturday, January 20, 2007 












Sen. Hillary Rodham Clinton, D-NY, talks about her recent trip to Iraq during a news conference on Capitol Hill in Washington, Wednesday. (AP)

*N*EW YORK -Democratic Sen. Hillary Rodham Clinton embarked on a widely anticipated campaign for the White House on Saturday, a former first lady intent on becoming the first female American president. "I'm in and I'm in to win," she said on her Web site.

 Clinton's announcement, days after Sen. Barack Obama shook up the contest race with his bid to become the first black president, establishes the most diverse political field ever. 
Clinton is considered the front-runner, with Obama and 2004 vice presidential nominee John Edwards top contenders. New Mexico Gov. Bill Richardson, who would be the first Hispanic president, intends to announce his plans on Sunday. 
In a videotaped message, Clinton invites voters to begin a dialogue with her on the major issues _ health care, Social Security and Medicare, and the war in Iraq. 
"I'm not just starting a campaign, though, I'm beginning a conversation with you, with America," she said. "Let's talk. Let's chat. The conversation in Washington has been just a little one-sided lately, don't you think?" 
She said she planned to host live online video chats with voters beginning Monday.

© Copyright 2007 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Cant Understand Normal Thinking


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

What a charlatan. That bitch is positively repellent.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

She looks positively reptilian. If there were ever a theory that aliens are infiltrating the upper echelons of gov't, Hillary Clintoon would be a prime candidate.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Between her and Obama Bim Bama, I think it's time to look into investing in a family bunker.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Mark my words, one of those two in 94C's post will be President in 08'.
The dummycrats have the momentum and we have no Ronald Reagans left on our bench.
And to the majority of the sheep; this is Bush's war. Hence, a Republican war. Even though the Dems voted for it.
I hear Iceland has a nice quality of life.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Sad to report news in today is that the retired NYPD officer Ceasar Borja died last night, three hours before the State of the Union Address. The son did attend the event as a guest of Sen. Clinton.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

RUDY 2008


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I have to agree with Gil on this one,but i think
Rudy is going to have a real uphill battle.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I think I have said this before but I would have to go with *John* *McCain* if he runs. I also think *Joe Lieberman* would make a great running mate.


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

It disgusts me when I watch politicians use people for their political gain. With the exception of a few, they are all a bunch of frauds, criminals, and assholes. Politics has been the same dirty black balling job that it has always been. No changes will be made. All of those lifers in their now need to be voted out and a new group of people voted in. Hillary Clinton doesn't give a damn about this kid, she is only using him as a ruse to make herself look good for the presidential bid. I won't even get started on Pelosi, what a lifeless piece of pig crap she is. 
I want Newt Gingrich to run and win. The man knows his stuff and how to act. He's kind of like Regan. If he doesn't go, then I'll vote for either McCain or Romney. Clinton, Obama, or any other Marxist Democratic loser, will not get my vote.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Gil said:


> RUDY 2008


:dito: He is the man


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

As long as they keep theyre hands off my guns and out of my wallet! There are to many RINO's like Romney, Swartzenheger, etc out there.


----------



## RagingBull (Nov 30, 2006)

Tackleberry22 said:


> I want Newt Gingrich to run and win. The man knows his stuff and how to act. He's kind of like Regan. If he doesn't go, then I'll vote for either McCain or Romney. Clinton, Obama, or any other Marxist Democratic loser, will not get my vote.


I hear ya...Gingrich or McCain all the way. I think Romney could make a good Vice President also.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Well said Tackleberry. And by the way is it me or does nobody even know what boraca's political stance is on certain issues? Fuck em anyway. I want a president that will tackle immigration problem. As I type this I am listening to a clip of an interview with Boraco about Iraq and he the fuck is tripping over his words like an idiot, tyical liberal.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Deadly WTC Dust? 9/11 police hero dies awaiting lung transplant*

(www.rawstory.com) 
A retired New York police officer, who was recognized as a hero for his service in the aftermath of the 9/11 terrorist attack on the World Trade Center, has passed away while awaiting a lung transplant. More&#8230;


----------

